# Meat slicer & vacuum sealer



## backyard bbq (Dec 18, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a meat slicer & vacuum sealer?  Something not expensive but will do the trick.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2012)

backyard, morning....  That is tough to answer..... what is your budget ???   You may be better off combining the bucks to buy one item and get a good one.... cheap slicers won't slice a full slab of bacon....  cheap vac machines won't last long (maybe)....  and don't pull a commercial quality vacuum...  That vacuum is necessary for long term storage and no degradation to the product...   If you plan on doing lots of vacuum sealing, a chamber system might be in order, the bags are really cheap and will help pay for the machine in a few years...

I've been using my vacuum machine since 1985... It was a good one back then and it is still working great... 

I know that didn't answer your question.... too many variables for me to spend your money..... Dave


----------



## aeroforce100 (Dec 19, 2012)

Go here. http://web.iwebcenters.com/professionalmarketing/Nozzel.ivnu.  They have some good prices on a good Piston pump, nozzle vac sealers.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a FoodSaver V2244 which is pretty much a bare bones basic unit that I picked up on sale for about $69. Has been working great for 2 years and I use it quite a bit. Only had one seal give way and it was my fault. Wanted the one with all the bells and whistles but glad I got this one. Bought it at www.brandsmartusa.com . I think they may have free shipping right now. Sorry I can't help you on the slicer. I need a good one too.


----------



## jetman (Dec 19, 2012)

Having used a few department store slicers and always disappointed in their performance I decided to buy a used commercial model. With lots of online searching (craigslist), I found a 9" Univex locally for $100. I do not have a kitchen cabinet big enough to store it but it's worth it's weight in gold, spend the bucks for commercial and you will make many friends ! I'm still using home maker sized vacuum sealer, current one is a Food Saver. It has served me well for a couple years but now that my smoker is working overtime I need to upgrade. Would love a chamber vacuum but the I cannot justify the cost, even with all the fish I freeze.
 

JetMan<<<


----------



## jetman (Dec 19, 2012)

Could not help myself, hit up craigslist for a vacuum sealer and found one sweet commercial chamber unit for $550

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/3478827218.html

Here's a video of one operating:



I better start saving my nickles & dimes, now I gotta have a chamber unit!

Jetman<<<


----------



## bbqonice (Dec 19, 2012)

depends what you want to do with it...if for occasional slicing any cheap unit will do...just be sure to thaw out or slighly freeze your meat before slicing.

I have the basic Foodsaver unit as well...so far so good...I have being vaccing a lot of stuff lately.  Did a large sirloin roast and sliced for roast beef and beef dip then vacced...meatloaf, jerky, etc.


----------

